
Is Google offering free 411 to collect samples of your voice? - Sam_Odio
http://redeye.firstround.com/2007/04/google_wants_yo.html
======
andreyf
Of course Google is recording voice samples, that way they can recognize them
better... this is hardly surprising.

And what's with all of the "google is evil" metaphor? They aren't _stealing_
my voice in _any_ sense of the world, they are taking a sample of it, to
practice their voice recognition engine...

~~~
gyro_robo
When you call me up to chat, it's not stealing to record our conversation and
use it for whatever purpose I want... is it?

